# Too many vitamins/herbs??



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Hey all. For the past few days I have started taking acidophilus as well as calcium magnesium. If I add another OTC probiotic to the mix, such as Align, do you think it'd be too much? Or doesn't it matteR?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I take a mittful of supplements every day. Each one is targeted to support different functions. So far (8 years) they have not created any problems for me.If you are adding Align to a probiotic, you might want to iinquire about how much acidophilus you are taking. I am under the impression that it is not a problem; but I would not swear to that.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I might be tempted to just switch as some Lactobacillus species act in the opposite way of the Bifobacterium in the Align (and the align may work in a way that is better for IBSers than some of the Lactobacillus strains).I don't think it would hurt to take both, but I don't know which lactobacillus acidophilus act in which way, so hard to know how the one you are taking acts so I might try the Align on it's own just to see if by itself it works good, then maybe add the acidophilus back. A lot of the supplements people find work have both kinds of bacteria in them, so it may not matter.K.


----------



## 20231 (Jul 8, 2006)

I tried all of the supplements. Now let me tell you what cures IBS. Apple cider vinegar. I drink it religiously before every meal. 1 tablespoon ACV + 3 tablespoons water. Thank GOD!!! I can be happy again. It can be a slow process because you are reversing the "disease" starting with the worst symptoms first. ACV was a staple not to long ago. It was in alot of our foods. I passed by this recomendation so many times because it seemed to simple. It's gotta be the good stuff, Bragg is my fav., it's organic. THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

The apple cider vinegar makes sense because fermented foods are suppose to be good for the digestive tract. However, I could never eat sour kraut because of the cabbage. The vinegar sounds like an easy thing to try - if it's good quality!


----------

